# How does one teach a congregation to sing parts



## HokieAirman (Oct 17, 2008)

Greetings all! 

I was reading on another post about how certain denominations do a better job teaching their congregations to sing/emphasizing the importance of singing 'tonally' to God. 

Does anyone attend a church such as this and have suggestions on how to teach a congregation to sing parts? Is it practicable to have a class or is it more effective to encourage the learning of parts from the pulpit or via peer pressure (I'm not saying preach it, just encourage it).

Any ideas? Just to be able to read music and follow along with a new song would enable us to sing so many more wonderful psalms/hymns, rather than just the hymns everyone knows.

Vr'


----------



## Theognome (Oct 18, 2008)

In our church, music literacy is part of the Sunday school curriculum. Plus, outside of church we often do hymn sings in various homes, and folks who want to learn parts can get coaching from others more musically literate.

Theognome


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 18, 2008)

Psalm sings are a good way to learn by practicing as a group outside of regular Lord's Day worship. As a matter of fact, I am going to a psalm sing later today.

Crown & Covenant offers various instructional resources for singing psalms, including singing of parts, such as this DVD:

Improving Our Praise (DVD seminar) On Sale!


----------



## Craig (Oct 18, 2008)

Our song leaders will introduce new songs at evening service and also during offertory.


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 18, 2008)

It helps to encourage folks from the pulpit to sing parts. Teaching the parts to a group of folks and letting them spread out in the congregation also helps.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Oct 18, 2008)

One of the problems with trying to teach the congregation to sing parts is that that, outside of Sunday morning worship, the entire congregation is almost never gathered all in one place at the same time. Unfortunately, any training which occurs outside of worship will not be picked up by everyone. I do agree, though, that teaching a congregation to sing parts is one way that we can better glorify God with our singing. Just look at Handel's Messiah. Listening to the Hallelujah chorus gives me chills when sung well (it also gives me chills of a different kind when not sung well). Why can't congregations sing with all their heart to the Lord?!


----------

